# Asda



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

*brush*

asda are selling the kent alloy wheel brush for £3.05 this brush is the same as this made by kent
http://www.carcare.co.uk/acatalog/Brushes_Squeegees.html
there are 2 red alloy wheel brushes you need to go down the page to

Alloy Wheel Brush

Ref: Q4335

the same brush can be brought from the range for £1.49


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Surprised, as I have had those brushes from Asda in the past, and they were under a £1, think I paid 87p , bought 2 still have not used the one.
Not sure on the conspiracy part of them being rejects, be careful you don't or more so DW have some slander charge laid upon them.
You say you notice they were selling other items, but now have conveniently forgotton those prices 
Which line are we supposed to beleive?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I wouldn't say ASDA deliberately sold rejects as they have a very strict buying procedure; The Range are the more likely candidates to buy the excess/obsolete product - and I have sold/sell to both of them so I speak from experience. Considering Kent stuff isn't the highest quality it is more likely the store got a duff batch of brushes, which happens with mass produced imported goods.


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Surprised, as I have had those brushes from Asda in the past, and they were under a £1, think I paid 87p , bought 2 still have not used the one.
> Not sure on the conspiracy part of them being rejects, be careful you don't or more so DW have some slander charge laid upon them.
> You say you notice they were selling other items, but now have conveniently forgotten those prices
> Which line are we supposed to beleive?


so, am i supposed to make a price list!! sorry but i was in a rush. asda are charging £3.05 for these brushes. the top of the brush i brought was flat and there were no bristles over the steel. i did not notice that until i got home and noticed the difference when i made the comparison between the 2 brushes. maybe you need to go to the range and asda and buy what they sell. nobody stopping you from doing that. in my opinion asda sold me reject stock and it was returned, simples.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fred121 said:


> so, am i supposed to make a price list!! sorry but i was in a rush. asda are charging £3.05 for these brushes. the top of the brush i brought was flat and there were no bristles over the steel. i did not notice that until i got home and noticed the difference when i made the comparison between the 2 brushes. maybe you need to go to the range and asda and buy what they sell. nobody stopping you from doing that. in my opinion asda sold me reject stock and it was returned, simples.


No you are not supposed to make a list, but I would say cool down your temper! Or what is really the bee in your bonnet? Ex GF works at Asda? 
Serioulsy though, Never ever seen those brushes at anymore than £1.99 and lots here don't even bother to use wheels brushes and when they do....they won't be getting them from Asda :car:


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

Avanti said:


> No you are not supposed to make a list, but I would say cool down your temper! Or what is really the bee in your bonnet? Ex GF works at Asda?
> Serioulsy though, Never ever seen those brushes at anymore than £1.99 and lots here don't even bother to use wheels brushes and when they do....they won't be getting them from Asda :car:


maybe i should go back to asda and buy the brush again and then take a photo of the item and the receipt and then you would say "oh i didnt realize that" then maybe i wouldnt be the lire i appear to be from the comments. no i do not have a bee in my bonnet nor am i in need of cooling down!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Easy guys, not sure what's happened but no need to argue...

TBH those brushes don't look much cop whether fully bristled or not - what did catch my eye was the microfibre non metal alloy wheel brush thingy, that looks interesting.

To the OP, for the best results, get some decent wheel cleaner - bilberry or very cherry, agitate with a brush/sponge, then dry after which apply a wheel sealant & from then on they will clean up lovely just with a quick wipe over :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fred121 said:


> maybe i should go back to asda and buy the brush again and then take a photo of the item and the receipt and then you would say "oh i didnt realize that" then maybe i wouldnt be the lire i appear to be from the comments. no i do not have a bee in my bonnet nor am i in need of cooling down!!


You know what maybe you should pop back, and at the same time collect the other prices from the other store (and the name as you forgot that too) , I would not need to realise anything, I visit Asda every week, between the headlines of your post, it does seem you are in a temper about something, they have probably inflated the price temporarily to have a price roll back later :thumb:


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

Avanti said:


> You know what maybe you should pop back, and at the same time collect the other prices from the other store (and the name as you forgot that too) , I would not need to realise anything, I visit Asda every week, between the headlines of your post, it does seem you are in a temper about something, they have probably inflated the price temporarily to have a price roll back later :thumb:


read the post again and you will see the name mentioned the range is the name of the shop


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fred121 said:


> read the post again and you will see the name mentioned the range is the name of the shop


I did, you said you think it was Wilko's, if you look at other folks posts I think you may observe they have had the microfibre sets from as little as 50p. Sometimes it's about timing when you make a purchase :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

I'm not sure Asda would be selling rejects, if they did they'd have to state it in the product description. Anyway I wouldn't use that Kent one even if it did work, much better to spend a few more bob to get an EZ Detail brush. I've nothing against the Kent range, I've quite a few of their mf stuff but I've seen that brush and didn't like the look of it.


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I did, you said you think it was Wilko's, if you look at other folks posts I think you may observe they have had the microfibre sets from as little as 50p. Sometimes it's about timing when you make a purchase :thumb:


copy and paste for your reference
the brush i brought from asda was exactly the same because i then went to a shop (something like wilkinsons) called the range. they sell the kent wheel brush.
something like wilkinson was put like that so people know the type of shop the range is: in other words the range is very similar to wilkinsons.
as most people know what type of shop wilkinsons is there is no need to describe either wilkinsons or the range.
i trust that now clearefys this matter


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fred121 said:


> copy and paste for your reference
> the brush i brought from asda was exactly the same because i then went to a shop (something like wilkinsons) called the range. they sell the kent wheel brush.
> something like wilkinson was put like that so people know the type of shop the range is: in other words the range is very similar to wilkinsons.
> as most people know what type of shop wilkinsons is there is no need to describe either wilkinsons or the range.
> i trust that now clearefys this matter


The only store I know like wilkinson's is wilkinsons 
There is nothing to clarify, if folk want a wheel brush they will just buy one, not used a wheel brush for ages, shampoo mix or other chemiclas and a power washer is all I and many others have found necessary :driver:


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

GolfFanBoy said:


> I'm not sure Asda would be selling rejects, if they did they'd have to state it in the product description. Anyway I wouldn't use that Kent one even if it did work, much better to spend a few more bob to get an EZ Detail brush. I've nothing against the Kent range, I've quite a few of their mf stuff but I've seen that brush and didn't like the look of it.


i only brought that brush because my last autoglym brush broke today and i have no more left. most retailers in my area stock this brush for £4-£5. the extra long wheel brush from
http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/wheels&tyres.html
was ordered today to replace the autoglym high tech wheel brush as they tend to split


----------



## OfficerKitson (Jul 18, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> TBH those brushes don't look much cop whether fully bristled or not - what did catch my eye was the microfibre non metal alloy wheel brush thingy, that looks interesting.


They are quite good IMO, however I managed to break the handle off the microfiber bit when I had the wheels off. 
I just use it without the handle now :thumb:

Worth a try.


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

Avanti said:


> The only store I know like wilkinson's is wilkinsons
> There is nothing to clarify, if folk want a wheel brush they will just buy one, not used a wheel brush for ages, shampoo mix or other chemiclas and a power washer is all I and many others have found necessary :driver:


maybe boots the chemist is nothing like lloyds pharmacy but they sell the same things clicky just for you then call them and ask them what they sell, yes just like wilkinsons. go find your the range shop and look round and you will say yes just like wilkinsons

http://www.therange.co.uk/


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fred121 said:


> maybe boots the chemist is nothing like lloyds pharmacy but they sell the same things clicky just for you then call them and ask them what they sell, yes just like wilkinsons. go find your the range shop and look round and you will say yes just like wilkinsons
> 
> http://www.therange.co.uk/


Can't see why I should call them to ask what they sell, the nearest store to me is 30 miles away, looks like they have one store per small town, long way and hassle to check the price of products vs asda or wilko's don't you think?


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Can't see why I should call them to ask what they sell, the nearest store to me is 30 miles away, looks like they have one store per small town, long way and hassle to check the price of products vs asda or wilko's don't you think?


maybe you just love trying to wind people up, but fails to work with me


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I did, you said you think it was Wilko's, if you look at other folks posts I think you may observe they have had the microfibre sets from as little as 50p. Sometimes it's about timing when you make a purchase :thumb:


yes i know but that was then this is now, things do change and prices do go up and down


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fred121 said:


> maybe you just love trying to wind people up, but fails to work with me


No, far from trying to wind you up, you lready seemed wound up from your original post.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fred121 said:


> yes i know but that was then this is now, things do change and prices do go up and down


Indeed prices fluctuate, and that was mentioned in one of my replies, as said, these have been seen for under a £1, so even at the £1.49 I feel you have been over charged, but you as the purchaser if you are content with 2 brushes for in effect £2.25 each then there is nowt wrong with that.
Sometimes bargains are about, sometimes they are not :thumb:


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

Avanti said:


> You know what maybe you should pop back, and at the same time collect the other prices from the other store (and the name as you forgot that too) , I would not need to realise anything, I visit Asda every week, between the headlines of your post, it does seem you are in a temper about something, they have probably inflated the price temporarily to have a price roll back later :thumb:


you need to read the post properly as written and take note of what was said not what you think was said. sounds like you live at asda and will defend asda at all costs.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

lol calm down all, can't believe this thread has made it to 3 pages :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fred121 said:


> you need to read the post properly as written and take note of what was said not what you think was said. sounds like you live at asda and will defend asda at all costs.


Nope, have Asda, Morrisisons , Tesco's Wilko's etc all within a 5 mile radius, I don't need to defend them, I think folk should be wary of hyped up warnings and slander from posters like yourself, that is what I'm on about.
I suppose hopefully someone will thank you for your post of heed :buffer:


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

Avanti said:


> No, far from trying to wind you up, you lready seemed wound up from your original post.


i was only trying to let people know about a problem and a difference in price but you jumped in and all hell broke loose. i try to keep my post clear, precise and accurate to avoid any confusion. i have no reasons to be wound up over a simple post. the item i brought was very clearly faulty and was returned straight away. in my view asda had sold me a faulty or defective item, maybe reject was the wrong word and they refunded the costs. a lot of people on here do buy kent items from asda and i was only trying to point out a problem with one of their items. the post has now been edited. to wind me up would take a very long long time but your points were only concerned about asda, wilkinsons and The Range and not the item in question.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Chaps not being rude but will both of you wind it in....its getting boring now.

I had enough of this "back biting" on the PSOOC and thats why I left there...please dont turn DW into the same god foresaken hell hole of internet warriors!

Mods just lock this thread its not going anywhere!


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Chaps not being rude but will both of you wind it in....its getting boring now.
> 
> I had enough of this "back biting" on the PSOOC and thats why I left there...please dont turn DW into the same god foresaken hell hole of internet warriors!
> 
> Mods just lock this thread its not going anywhere!


i have asked for this thread to be deleted but no luck


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fred121 said:


> i was only trying to let people know about a problem and a difference in price but you jumped in and all hell broke loose. i try to keep my post clear, precise and accurate to avoid any confusion. i have no reasons to be wound up over a simple post. the item i brought was very clearly faulty and was returned straight away. in my view asda had sold me a faulty or defective item, maybe reject was the wrong word and they refunded the costs. a lot of people on here do buy kent items from asda and i was only trying to point out a problem with one of their items. the post has now been edited. to wind me up would take a very long long time but your points were only concerned about asda, wilkinsons and The Range and not the item in question.


Yes I understand your 'warning' but with a title of Asda, that is where it started going downhil, yes indeed you have removed the slanderous and unproven view that they sell rejects, people are going to take exception to that and in an open forum, people will respond as they see fit, still think you paid over the odds for the brush, but I wouldn't slag off the store you purchased it from.
I bought a wax from one of the dealers on here, cost nearly twice as much as what another trader was selling it for, I didn't end up warning or rubbishing the seller, yes I also have kent products, buying a brush and not finding it of the quality you had expected and returning it for an unquibelous refund is hardly the end of the world is it?
Nobody is trying to wind you up, and if they were, it is certainley not me :thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Yes I understand your 'warning' but with a title of Asda, that is where it started going downhil, yes indeed you have removed the slanderous and unproven view that they sell rejects, people are going to take exception to that and in an open forum, people will respond as they see fit, still think you paid over the odds for the brush, but I wouldn't slag off the store you purchased it from.
> I bought a wax from one of the dealers on here, cost nearly twice as much as what another trader was selling it for, I didn't end up warning or rubbishing the seller, yes I also have kent products, buying a brush and not finding it of the quality you had expected and returning it for an unquibelous refund is hardly the end of the world is it?
> Nobody is trying to wind you up, and if they were, it is certainley not me :thumb:


oh, big deal. get a life


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fred121 said:


> oh, big deal. get a life


See, seems you are wound up, get a life? 
Was it me that made a purchase , saw it cheaper elsewhere then still fuming scoured the net to make a post (and an inaccurate one at that)? 
people have a life , hence not overly concerned about a poxy wheel brush :lol:
:speechles


----------



## fred121 (Jun 4, 2010)

Avanti said:


> See, seems you are wound up, get a life?
> Was it me that made a purchase , saw it cheaper elsewhere then still fuming scoured the net to make a post (and an inaccurate one at that)?
> people have a life , hence not overly concerned about a poxy wheel brush :lol:
> :speechles


so why do YOU KEEP POSTING
NOT FORGETTING YOU BROUGHT THE SAME POXXY WHEEL BRUSH FOR 80PENCE
DO NOT REPLY ANYMORE


----------

